# Ich möchte dich werben (Blackmoore-Allianz)



## SonofaClock (12. Oktober 2017)

Hey  um einige Twinks schnellstmöglich auf 90 zu bekommen suche ich nun jemanden den ich werben kann.
Ich zahle das Account gear für jeden der gespielten Charaktere und supporte auch sonst so gut es nur irgendwie geht.

Vielleicht ja schon bis bald in Azeroth.


----------



## maffnaff (26. November 2017)

steht das noch?

battletag?


----------

